# Any1 In SouthSac Area ???? PLZ HELP



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

hi ..is there any1 in the south sac area that can giv advise and guide me about what parts to get and ect....???????

PLEASE HELP ..THIS IS MY FIRST PROJECT...I JUST WANNA MAKE SURE IM DOING THE RITE STUFF

THANKS
Zameer :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Where are you located at? And what project are you doing?


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

its a 1985 nissan sentra...it a project car ...so far i got old motor out and interior stripped...no body work needed ...so now i started to sand the body strippin the old paint out ...thinking about getting it primmer drak grey...but dont know if i should or not....yes??? no??? wut should i do ? :waving:


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Laawaris85 said:


> its a 1985 nissan sentra...it a project car ...so far i got old motor out and interior stripped...no body work needed ...so now i started to sand the body strippin the old paint out ...thinking about getting it primmer drak grey...but dont know if i should or not....yes??? no??? wut should i do ? :waving:


Yeah, go ahead and primer it. Will this be a drag car? What are planning on doing to this car? What kind of motor will you you using? SR20 conversion, turbo, etc? Or will this be a show car?


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

mr. nice guy ...are u in the south sac area....if so ..if u want come over and look at the car ...to me thats better in a way the more advise from others the better...and by looking at the car inperson you can figure out more things and see wut need to be fixed or replaced ...i see a llott of like 92 93 94 ect.. Z owners in sac ..that are in to there Z but yet noe came across any sentra/stanza/maxima/altima owners.....i hav see like 1 or 2 hear and there but that waz on the road ..never got a chance to talk to em..same at the Sacramento Raceway....i seen like a lil crew of like 91 /92 /93 sentra se-r runnin...and i waz shocked like they were running 13.4....13.1....13.9....and if on a misshift the be under 14.5......i didnt know u can drop a diff motor untill i joined this forum...so i guess they had the SR20DE and i know 1 for sure had an turbo in it .......but for me engine wise ..i wanna do that last ...all i want is that this car turns out fast and it also turns heads ....and when everything is done i waz thinkin about gettin it painted candy apple red ...eye catcher ...dunno let me know if im thinkin the rite things to do or not ...this car is my first project...after i finish this ...ill know wut to do on my next proj..that is a 1987 sentra 4 door ....or my honda prelude h21 ...i think the prelude cuss ever since i bought it i drove it 3 times and parked it in the back yard so its bee sitting there for about 2 years...........ANYWAYS LET ME KNOW ..AND ABOUT THE COMING OVER AND LOOKIN IS TO ANY1 ...YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED TO COME AND SEE AND HELP......THANK YOU ..........Zameer :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Laawaris85 said:


> mr. nice guy ...are u in the south sac area....if so ..if u want come over and look at the car ...to me thats better in a way the more advise from others the better...and by looking at the car inperson you can figure out more things and see wut need to be fixed or replaced ...i see a llott of like 92 93 94 ect.. Z owners in sac ..that are in to there Z but yet noe came across any sentra/stanza/maxima/altima owners.....i hav see like 1 or 2 hear and there but that waz on the road ..never got a chance to talk to em..same at the Sacramento Raceway....i seen like a lil crew of like 91 /92 /93 sentra se-r runnin...and i waz shocked like they were running 13.4....13.1....13.9....and if on a misshift the be under 14.5......i didnt know u can drop a diff motor untill i joined this forum...so i guess they had the SR20DE and i know 1 for sure had an turbo in it .......but for me engine wise ..i wanna do that last ...all i want is that this car turns out fast and it also turns heads ....and when everything is done i waz thinkin about gettin it painted candy apple red ...eye catcher ...dunno let me know if im thinkin the rite things to do or not ...this car is my first project...after i finish this ...ill know wut to do on my next proj..that is a 1987 sentra 4 door ....or my honda prelude h21 ...i think the prelude cuss ever since i bought it i drove it 3 times and parked it in the back yard so its bee sitting there for about 2 years...........ANYWAYS LET ME KNOW ..AND ABOUT THE COMING OVER AND LOOKIN IS TO ANY1 ...YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED TO COME AND SEE AND HELP......THANK YOU ..........Zameer :thumbup:



PM me and we can set up time. i'm by Calvine and 99.


----------

